# Las Vegas Strip Feb 21 - 24



## Joe33426 (Feb 4, 2014)

Looking for something on the strip for a few days beginning on 2/21.  Just a few days would be great. HGVC would be ideal.


----------



## funtime (Feb 8, 2014)

Sent you a private message.


----------

